# Blue Green algae in emersed set up help.



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

I have an outbreak of blue green algae in my emesed set up. I had a few pots where the water came up above the substrate and now I have blue green algae growing it.

I added some excel to see if it helps. I read something about using h2o2 in one of my searches but can't find it now. Something about using a air stone and peroxide. Could someone explane?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

BGA is Cyanobacteria. You need to do a 4 day blackout or use Erythromyacin. The cause is not enough nitrogen or dirt buildup. Can you add a little to your water? I've never heard of excel or H2O2 as a treatment. Here's a link for you:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

Thx is Erythromyacin commonly avialable? I've never heard of it before. I've read that it was caused by lack of nitrates or nitrogen. 

I'm new to aquarium plants whats the best way to increase nitrogen?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can buy KNO3 as a dry fertilizer on RexGrigg.com or Greenleafaquariums.com The N is nitrogen.

Maracyn Freshwater is Antibiotic (Erythromycin) tablets. You can get them at most pet stores, even the big box stores.


----------



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok Thx!


----------



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey every one I'm ready to tackle this algae. I bought some earthomycin but I need to know how to keep this stuff from reoccuring. What is potassium nitrate? I read this algae is caused from low nitrate. It the article tex sugested it says keep measurments at 20ppm. Will a standard nitrate test work? 

I'm gonna take all the plants out and totaly clean the substrate. Then add the earthomyancin to the cleaned set up. I want to add potassium nitrate to prevent any future occurances.

I also need to know how to fertalize these plants correctly. Will mericle gro work? or should I get some seachem. If so which types? Iron, Potassium, ect. Will seachem nitrogen work or being potassium nitrate?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi wantsome,

I don't think you want to completly break down your tank to get rid of the blue green alage until you have tried some other avenues. Try using a double dose of the maracyn for several days with a black out, and more water changes for a while to see if this will get rid of it. You may want to remove your exposed pots so that you don't get a reaccurance. The Seachem products will work for you if you want to go that route, you will need florish, florish excel, florish potassium, florish nitrigne, and possibly florish iron. Or you can get a starter pack of dry ferts at greenleaf aquariums and follow the ei or pps pro regimes for fertilizing. Check the fertilizing part of the forum and read the stickies this will help you alot


----------

